# Wing Chun fail at M1-Global tryouts.



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_3F6Zwbp9E

:sarcastic12::confused03:


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

lol are you kidding me? that dude's a weirdo :/ ... but in the end, he made me laugh


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF? They should have let buddy go spare with somebody, he would lose miserably but he does have a point about them wanting to see a style from him he has never trained in.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Funny, yet sad.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I Have Been A Martial Artist For Many Lifetimes!!!!!1


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> WTF? They should have let buddy go spare with somebody, he would lose miserably but he does have a point about them wanting to see a style from him he has never trained in.


That's pretty much how I feel. I thought he acted like a moron, but I can sort of understand his frustration. Rather than discounting him completely, they could've put him in for a spar with somebody.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I dunno, guy got a bit out of hand but at the end of the day, he was a legit martial artist who showed up to a Mixed Martial Arts expo, should at least have gotten a shot.

If he got KTFO'd then M-1 is right and they move on, if he does well in the cage then they have something no other organisations have, a Wing Chun fighter who can hold his own in the cage, as unlikely as I think this is, he deserved a shot.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah but they were looking for the next Fedor, and you will always find him at these shows


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

The guy can actually fight ok, seems like the M-1 guy wasn't really being open minded. The guy is nothing special and comes across like a turkey but whatever.

http://www.youtube.com/user/sealthedealobasi


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

The guy's a bit of a nut but wtf has hitting a few pads got to do with being a fighter? They should have fought someone or at least had sparring sessions.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Haha 'act normal' i dont think he can


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Why doenst he get a try, I dont get that.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

They really didn't even give him a chance but what the hell who would have really taken that guy seriously anyways? And we don't know what transpired before taping either. They probably had him pegged as a nut-job before he even got in the cage.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nut job!

He did have a point about it being an art not seen in MMA, but nut job nonetheless.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know but i feel kinda bad for him


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

that kids a ***


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

The dude went for a kick and landed on his own ass.... WHY the hell would this M1 Promoter want to waste any more of his time watching this made up Martial Arts fail...

He isn't some amateur Promoter, he seen enough fighters to know that this dude wouldn't last 1 second...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im a bit confused... but it seems like every person in that room was against him and that can be kinda frustrating. Anway im not gonna judge unless i see the whole story... i learned that from my Overeem is a dik thread XD


----------

